# M-N-G Personal Invitations; Are YOU on the list?



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

While cruising through posts the past few days, I've been struck by how many members live in the tri-county area, and thus are prime candidates to attend our monthly Meet-N-Greets.

I was going to e-mail or PM everyone of you individually, but as usuall I procrastinated, so here's my last-ditch effort to cajole some new faces into coming out tonight.

For details, see the post "Mng?" on the 'Outings' board.....

Will the following members PLEASE try to join us tonight.....?

Mr. 16 gauge bivenser fishandhunt

rrbuckmaster TheNailer rick Irish

HeavyChevy grumpy-one Icet Joeker51

deepwoods Grouseman2 Theflyfisher Iceman1

Shakespeare

It would be great to see a bunch of new faces tonight, and remember, the M-S donation bucket will be on hand, to help boost the total donation figure !

See y'all there!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Just a few more personal invites,
Gone Fishing
Downrod
Gotcha
Ahartz
Ahezic
Dick Graves


and all you River Rats

Everyone, come on out!!!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

ESOX, I wish I could make it but Jr. has a safe boating class tonight starting at 7 and I have to pick him up from his sports club at 4:30. With dinner and homework it just isn't going to work tonight but thanks for the invite. Schedule permitting, I'll make the next one. 
John


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

PrtyMolusk;
I would love to attend a MnG; However, everytime one of these get togethers has been planned locally, I have been "on call" for the hospital, which means the beeper goes off around 3pm and I am obligated to go and save lives and stamp out disease (or is it the other way around? ) I am usually on call every other week......this time around I am on call for the next two weeks.
I have the same problem with the annual Durand outing....it is usually held at roughly the same time each year, and that is when our family takes vacation, so I am unable to attend and teach Hunter333 & Sarge how to shoot. 
Hopefully the odds will be in my favor next time around and I will be able to attend. Thanks for the "engraved" invitation.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Mr. 16-

We'll try to get in touch prior to the next M-N-G in March, so that we can try for a time frame that would allow you to join us.

No promises, but we'll give it a shot  (no pun intended  )


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I wish I could join you guys tonight, but I'm flat a$$ broke.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, YPSIFLY-

If you can get yourself down here, I'll flat-a$$ double-damn guarantee you that you'll not want for food or drink..... 

We M-S take care of out-of-town guests!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Chris,
Yea, what Les said!!!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Thanks for the offer guys, I appreciate it. I blew this weeks gas budget on an Outing and a MnG this past Sunday.

I'll make the March MnG, I promise.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

YF: Don't sweat the small stuff! If you can make it this afternoon/evening, I'll personally have ya covered.....coctails, eats. fuel, whatever! I should be there around 5. It just wouldn't be complete celebrating Neal's B-day without ya "moderatin'" the crowd.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Wish I could make it (damn work). I'd pick you up on the way Chris. Maybe next month.


----------



## fishandhunt (Dec 14, 2000)

Thanks for the invite, I guess since it is 10 PM that I'll have to make the next one!


----------

